# rentals



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have seen posts of property for sale on here but non for any rentals....are there any? Have I just not seen them?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

debs21 said:


> I have seen posts of property for sale on here but non for any rentals....are there any? Have I just not seen them?


Hi, if you go to the box SEARCH and type in Cyprus property for rent. You will get the facts that you may need. Plenty of property to rent in the local papers.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for that, not much on here really when I tried the search but will keep an eye on it. I have trawled through many of the longterm rental sites but many are out of date etc, we already rent here just considering another location!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Thanks for that, not much on here really when I tried the search but will keep an eye on it. I have trawled through many of the longterm rental sites but many are out of date etc, we already rent here just considering another location!


I only know of two agent in the forum. and none of them has rentals. And you have to pay to be able to advertise


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi

I've sent you a PM with a good rental agent should you need it


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Could you pm me with the rental agent please, thanks Janet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is ok to put recommendation on the forum. It is only against forum rules if you own or work for the company.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Janet - I've sent you a PM as requested


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation Veronica!

I can thoroughly recommend Susan Leamy at Mr Rent - here's her contact details:

Susan Leamy
Mr Rent Paphos - Property Rentals 

Mobile: 00357 97790883
Office: 00357 26271858

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.mrrent-paphos.net

Sue works with a partner (Thaki) and between the two of them they run a very tight unit. We currently rent a 3bed villa with pool in Sea Caves and any issues we have had (as most rentals do) has been rectified immediately after receiving a call or email from myself.

They are very thorough and very fair and Sue herself is a lovely lady. Obviously, I'm sharing OUR experience with this company, but I also know of 2 other couples who have done the same and provide the same feedback.

Tracey & Ivan


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation but it would appear this company have nothing this side of town(airport area) I have emailed other companies about properties seen on their sites but so far no replies!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation but it would appear this company have nothing this side of town(airport area) I have emailed other companies about properties seen on their sites but so far no replies!


I dont know if you have talked to SmartRentz . Becky has been very good to us and others I know

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> I dont know if you have talked to SmartRentz . Becky has been very good to us and others I know
> 
> Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property


Not spoken to her but nothing on the site unfortunately!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Not spoken to her but nothing on the site unfortunately!


I am sure she is like most agencies, she has a lot more then on the site. Just call her


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The free newspaper Paphos Post has a section on rental properties and there are many companies advertising now. We got our copy at Papantoniou.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I second this recommendation



Baywatch said:


> I dont know if you have talked to SmartRentz . Becky has been very good to us and others I know
> 
> Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property


----------

